
AMD Ryzen Threadripper 3990X Processor - jonbaer
https://www.amd.com/en/products/cpu/amd-ryzen-threadripper-3990x
======
mooman219
AMD's hardware is pretty amazing, but their drivers and various utilities are
fairly lack luster still. I hope with their new found head room, that they
invest more in that side of things too. Intel didn't just increase performance
during their reign with just hardware, they upstreamed patches and
optimizations to _a lot_ of libraries. Some of it was anti competitive garbage
directly detecting AMD CPUs, but most of it was just hard optimizations to use
new instructions.

